# My cockatiel won't stop chirping.



## Spiky

My cockatiel has really taken a liking to me and that's just great. However each time I talk or move into his line of sight he starts chirping and won't stop till I pick him up or sit in the same room as he is. How can I train him to stop chirping when I can't be with him? 

Someone told me to say NO and squirt him with a bit of water from a squirt bottle. This sound a little harsh, but if it works and it won't hurt him should I do this?

He's about 7 months old.


----------



## Eikoden

Try instead only answering him when he's quiet. Each time he is quiet and you are out of the room, tell him what a good bird he is, and give him attention. 

Rewarding good behavior is a better alternative to dissuading bad behavior through punishment.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

I would also not squirt him with water, water is suppose to be fun. I say ignore the bad and reward the good. Here are some links on screaming http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...es-screaming/squelch-excessive-screaming.aspx and a list of more http://www.birdchannel.com/search.aspx?q=screaming


----------



## Spiky

OK, I will not squirt him with water. I was not going to do this until I got your feedback anyways. I will try some of the wonderful advice found at birdchannel.com. for example, just ignore him when he makes excessive noise. 

It won't be easy because I feel sorry for him when he looks at me like he needs me so much. Then when I hold him he goes under my chin and chirps for a head rub.


----------



## Renae

Have you got a play-gym for him (or her) at all? that might be a start, they can be lots of fun for your bird, as well as some toys and etc hung up on one can give him/her something to do. 

Here’s a link to DIY play-gyms: http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=6868 (these are gyms people have made their selves)

Also, make sure there’s plenty of toys - different sizes, colors, shapes, and you can even provide foraging toys which will keep your bird busy: http://www.birdsupplies.com/Interactive-Bird-Toys-s/88.htm

Dont’s:

- Never isolate your parrot for long periods of time, (i.e. hours). Long periods of isolation will worsen problem behaviors and cause emotional damage since parrots are flock or social animals

- Avoid calling loudly to other’s throughout your home. Your bird will interpret this as normal communication and then try to imitate you.

- Don’t yell back at your parrot. Yelling only reinforces a parrots desire to communicate loudly.

- Never allow anyone to taunt your bird by yelling at it or banging its cage to get it to stop screaming.

Prevention, then, means refusal to model loud vocalizations. Your bird will simply imitate your behavior. Prevent screaming by teaching our bird to entertain itself with bird toys when it is young. Develop a special "whistle" that is a call between you and your bird so you can maintain contact with each other in a pleasant way if you leave the room or it can't see you. Learning to tolerate normal vocalizations and refusing to provide reinforcement when your bird is loud are important keys to preventing screaming. And, remember, bird's become more vocal during seasonal periods. 

Read more here: http://www.birdsupplies.com/Articles.asp?ID=135​


----------

